# New home needed for cat



## bethd22 (Jan 19, 2013)

my neighbour has recently passed away and her cat 'Ash' (8 year old, male) needs a new home. I've asked everyone i know, posted notices through everyone on my street and more. I really don't want to put him in a shelter because he is an older cat and wouldn't cope. All i want is to be able to find a loving home for him so when i say goodbye i know he will have a happy life. Anyone in the worthing area who can give ash or knows anyone who can give ash a loving home please contact: [email protected]


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

He's gorgeous, unfortunately I'm too far away and don't have space, but I have put him on my website for you, fingers crossed & best wishes.
Lauren


----------



## bethd22 (Jan 19, 2013)

We've got some good news!  we have just heard from a friends neighbour and ash now has a home. Thank you for all your help anyway!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

That's great News!!:thumbup:


----------

